# flyfishing lessons - Clear Lake area



## Rig'd UP (Mar 10, 2005)

I'm looking for any contact information on casting lessons in the Clear Lake area. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## roninrus1 (May 27, 2004)

Check out Flanagin at FTU.
Great guy and good teacher.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Look up Capt. Steve Soule, aka The Shallowist in this board. He's a certified casting iinstructor.


----------



## Rig'd UP (Mar 10, 2005)

roninrus1 said:


> Check out Flanagin at FTU.
> Great guy and good teacher.


I thought FTU was only running classes out of their Katy store, now.


----------



## curmudgeon (Dec 23, 2010)

Animal Chris said:


> Look up Capt. Steve Soule, aka The Shallowist in this board. He's a certified casting iinstructor.


 X2!


----------



## roninrus1 (May 27, 2004)

Rig'd UP said:


> I thought FTU was only running classes out of their Katy store, now.


They were! Could be they quit.
Haven't been in there in a couple of months.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

The Pearland Bass Pro has free lessons every Saturday.


----------



## Rig'd UP (Mar 10, 2005)

Thanks for all the replies. 

Had a lesson from Capt. Soule. Within an hour Steve had me casting fluidly and on point (for a beginner). If all possible, take a lesson from him instead of trying to teach yourself. I saved myself months of frustration and bad habits. 

Thanks again, Steve.


----------



## shallowist (May 28, 2009)

Rig'd UP said:


> Thanks for all the replies.
> 
> Had a lesson from Capt. Soule. Within an hour Steve had me casting fluidly and on point (for a beginner). If all possible, take a lesson from him instead of trying to teach yourself. I saved myself months of frustration and bad habits.
> 
> Thanks again, Steve.


Hey Matt,

Thanks for the feedback. It was great to meet you and from what I saw, you will go far with your fly casting. Makes it much easier when I get to work with someone enthusiastic and who hasn't developed a cast with flawed mechanics. There's a lot of good information out there, but an equal amount of bad, sifting through it can be tough.

Good Luck! Look forward to putting you on some reds this year. Heck, we may have to meet up and catch a few of those bass in the pond...


----------

